# Advice on questions to ask at review appt...



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi all

Am after your expertise... Am due to go for my post ivf review and am trying to make sure I ask all the right questions.

*Quick overview of last treatment *

- I did an egg share ivf, downregged with Buserelin, all ok at baseline scan, 
- commenced 112.5iu Gonal F to stimulate, 
- after 8 days oestrodiole was low and follies not growing as well as they wanted - so increased Gonal F to 150iu, 
- found out on day told on day 12 of stimming I would need to continue for an extra 2 days as follies still not big enough, 
- on day 14 told ok to have egg collection on day 16 - however had phone call that night to say oestrodiole dangerously high - high chance of OHSS and therefore unlikely to be able to have embryo transfer, trigger shot changed from Ovitrelle to 5000iu Pregnyl (half usual dose) to try and reduce risk of OHSS. 
- Had EC and started Crinone gel - was told on scan 17 follies but only 8 eggs collected. 
- 4 eggs to me and 4 to recipient. 
- Called next day to say 2 out of 4 fertilised. 
- For 3 day transfer if well enough and no signs of seroius ohss, 
- only one embie still growing on day 3 post EC so this was put back (4 cell)
- started bleeding 8 days after embryo transfer - carried on with crinone gel as instructed but pregnancy test on OTD confirmed BFN  .

_*Thought I would ask the following:*_

?? why did the oestrodiole change from being low to being dangerously high?

?? Why was there so many follies on scan but only 8 eggs?

?? does the fact only 2 out of 4 eggs fertilise and that 1 embie stopped growing indicate a problem with eggs?

?? What was the quality of the embie put back?

?? did my recipient get pregnant (i have asked this but haven't yet heard back)

?? Did the fact I started bleeding just 8 days after transfer mean I should try a different progesterone med next time?

?? If I cycled again would you consider putting 2 embryos back (was told at ET that even if both embies had survived they would not have put 2 back due to my age  )

*can anyone think of anything else important...*

*Will prob only be able to cycle once this year due to cost and difficulty getting leave from work so am desperate for the next cycle to work. Really want to increase my chances (I just don't know if I could survive another BFN). Are there any other questions you think I should ask or am I missing some vital element that may increase my chances (diet change, accupuncture, immune stuff  ).*

Thanks, Krissi xxx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Krissi can't help but wanted to send you a big   , so sorry that you are having to think about this.

bingbong x


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Krissi - sending you big hugs.     There is a really comprehensive (general) list of questions to ask following a negative result on the Negative Cycle board on FF. It might give you some ideas on other things to mention.

Rose xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Krissi this link might help with some q's for you as well http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66634.0
Good Luck


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Krissi, I was going to point you in the direction of the Q's that JJ has posted a link to. Good luck   .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## sweet1 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Krissi I am so sorry hon. How absolutely devastating


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

Krissi hun - are you sure you want to know if your recipient got pregnant?

I have egg shared and I knew the first time that I did not want to find out until I had given birth as knowing she had had a baby and I hadn't would have been exceptionally difficult (long term no doubt a comfort, short term - painful).  This time I'll only find out when I have a baby safe in my arms.

My medical expertise is limited but not sure medically whats to be gained from knowing if she is pregnant or not as there is no concern about the quality of your eggs is there

I had Gonal F first time and had OHSS and this time had menopur which is meant to be gentler.  Would they prescribe that next time?


xxx


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Krissi- fingers crossed this  one is the one.

I would ask if they will check your progesterone levels 5 days post ec to make sure it's high enough. Maybe switch to utrogestan which I think is now thought to be best absorbed.

You could consider asking if you can take steroids/aspirin to give you light cover for immunes.

I would def want a change of protocol- I guess you have to see what they suggest first- I took menupur as well but I wouldn't want to be on low dose again.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

as you started to bleed so soon after ET I would ask about progesterone as Morrigan said, also ask about using Getone or IM progetserone.

You could ask about CGH/PGD if that is a route that you want to go?
could it be the sperm quality?

Wishing you luck


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi all

Thank you so much for your hugz and as ever wonderful advice    - sometimes this can feel a very lonely experience, but it really helps we are all in it together.

Saw the consultant on Monday.

My recipient did not get pregnant - I feel so sad for her after everything she has been through, I had really hoped that would be my silver lining that I had helped her get her dream   .

They were very happy with egg quality - of all 8 that were collected 6 fertilised (only 2 were mine) - and embryo that was put back was visually good. Lining was good thickness. He feels really just bad luck   

Asked about immune issues but he said they only consider this in pts with chemical pregnancies or miscarrages.

He said they will look at possibly changing progesterone support next time.

He also said that they would be happy to put back 2 embies next time after no many failed cycles.

Sadly have to wait until Sept before I can start again.

So have to get my thinking cap on re doing egg share again or going for ivf on my own (and the inherent cost) - they are happy to take me for egg share again but he feels if I keep all the eggs myself there would be a better chance of being able to do a blastocyst culture to select the strongest embies and thus improve chance of pregnancy.

As I said thank you all so much   

    Love Krissi xxx


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

Sounds like a positive consultation Krissi.  Good news about the egg quality etc.  You have time to think about sharing again and to save!!!  I remember being disappointed at how long I had to wait for IVF but turned it around to using the wait to try and get healthy and relaxed.

Wishing you all the best for next time


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Krissi, glad to hear that your consult went well. I know that you would rather get going again as soon as, but as Bambiboo has said it will give you a bit of thinking time and time to save should you decide not to egg share next time and have to pay in full for the cycle. 

Lou-Ann x


----------

